# Limboland Fitness Campaign



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello, here i am, just got back from post-1st-ivf-cycle consultation, officially in limboland now: can't cycle again for a couple of months. 
So, resolutely, i am thinking i should use this time to lose a bit of weight and get fit - since i did almost no exercise for the last couple of months due to treatment. The sun is shining, so i had better get out there and get some exercise!
Well perhaps after my snack!
So who would like to join me in an attempt to get fit ready for another cycle? I am thinking it would be nice to have a motivational thread for people getting in shape for treatment - maybe if we post up the exercise we have done today it will encourage us. Have you been for a walk? Swum a couple of lengths? daily yoga? 

         

i need someone to run behind me yelling or i will stop off at a cake shop... can you help? join this thread and guilt me into moving faster by telling me how much exercise you did today! 


all welcome! put your trainers on!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm doing a core fitness class tonight at 7:30 with a pal (Normally the only core I think about is that of a kitkat) 
Also ditching chocolate/biccies/cakes and naughtyness for SW plan and no more falling down juice either (Lillypie weightloss tracker to shame me into reaching my goal) 
xx


----------



## LauraHC (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in! Feel like such a slob at the moment due to 6 weeks off. Am planning on exercising every other day - today is day off, tomorrow body pump and a run. 

Am also signing up to do a 1/2 marathon on the 2nd of September so I ahve something to aim for for the whole of my treatment. 

Laura x


----------



## wombat13 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm going running in about an hour for the first time since we started IVF!
Used to go twice a week so feeling VERY unfit, plus I've eaten my own bodyweight in cakes and biccies since entering limboland ... but a run always used to make me feel great once I'd actually done it, so here's hoping!  
xxx


----------

